# April 2012 Member Monthly Giveaway WINNER fool4fish1226



## Jim (Apr 2, 2012)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on April 8, 2012.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in March 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This month I am giving away a *3-arm Alabama Rig*. I decided I am not about the hype with this one and will not be throwing it at all. :LOL2: 

I purchased two Alabama Rigs to see what the hype is all about. Striper Rigs have been around for years, now they make them smaller for freshwater bass.......brilliant. :lol: 

I purchased two of them from Chris at Dominator Tungsten Weights. https://www.dominatortungstenweights.com/

His prices seemed equal or cheaper than what everyone else is selling them for, and because I have purchased all my tungsten weights from Chris for a decent price with excellent customer service, I decided to buy them off him.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 2, 2012)

In like flynn


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 2, 2012)

IN. Sweet prize.


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 2, 2012)

IN...deed.


----------



## floundahman (Apr 2, 2012)

In. Thank you.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 2, 2012)

In


----------



## Leelatt (Apr 2, 2012)

Alabama Rig-*IN*


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2012)

In


----------



## JBooth (Apr 2, 2012)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Apr 2, 2012)

IN :LOL2:


----------



## Kochy (Apr 2, 2012)

IN NUMBER 10 BABY


----------



## po1 (Apr 2, 2012)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 2, 2012)

IN

Thanks again Jim =D>


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 2, 2012)

IN , really cool prize


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2012)

IN


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 3, 2012)

IN


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Apr 3, 2012)

In

sf


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 3, 2012)

IN


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 3, 2012)

IN


----------



## River (Apr 3, 2012)

IN Thanks.....


----------



## wihil (Apr 3, 2012)

IN! Thanks! =D> =D>


----------



## bigwave (Apr 4, 2012)

In, thank you


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## vahunter (Apr 8, 2012)

In!!!! Thanks!


----------



## fish devil (Apr 8, 2012)

:twisted: IN!!! Cool Prize. Thanks JIM!!!


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 8, 2012)

In


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 9, 2012)

IN if it's not too late. Cool prize!


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2012)

Random.org picked 18 from 1-26. That makes this months winner fool4fish1226

Congrats man!


----------



## lswoody (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 9, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> 

Good job


----------



## Kochy (Apr 9, 2012)

Dang, Maybe next time, Congrats Fool


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrachalatchions!


----------



## vahunter (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats fool!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jim said:


> Random.org picked 18 from 1-26. That makes this months winner fool4fish1226
> 
> Congrats man!



:shock: I won something, Thanks will send PM


----------



## bigwave (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations Fool, dang I was three away.....Let me know if the snook eat those things.....I just bought two different kinds for the store.....freshwater and saltwater. I bet the reds will gobble those things up.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 10, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Congratulations Fool, dang I was three away.....Let me know if the snook eat those things.....I just bought two different kinds for the store.....freshwater and saltwater. I bet the reds will gobble those things up.



I have not used a three way but I have caught snook on the five way (drifting or trolling @1.5 mph backwater) I will post if I hook up on the three way and what I used.

And thanks again to everyone for making this such a great site =D>


----------



## wihil (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats Fool! Can't wait for pics!

=D> =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 11, 2012)

congrats =D>


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats Fool4 want to see pics with 3 fish hanging off that thing..


----------

